# BB Supplements  are a scam????



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

I think it's good to take a multi vitamin/mineral but other than that 99.9999% of what you need can and should come from real food and water. Almost all BB Supplements are just a scam IMO, and do more harm than good.

It is sad to see kids spending $50 +++ a month on this crap.


Duscuss.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good so far


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't understand what you mean by a "scam"? I don't feel that any of my products are a scam.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Just a poll to gather opinions and information, not directed at any company or product.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 19, 2006)

Supplements would be fine if companies quit marketing them as miracle potions.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 19, 2006)

supplements would also be fine if people wouldn't just buy them just because what the label looks/says. Also people should read the ingrediants(sp?) in supps and they would realise(sp?) that they could get the same stuff for 20 bucks than for 60-70 bucks.


----------



## Double D (Sep 19, 2006)

Well most of the time people think their sups should be steroid like. Where they put on 10lbs. a week. Well its not going to happen with anything you buy over the counter. I personally think anything other than protein, multi, and creatine is a waste of money, but hey thats just my opinion.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Supplements would be fine if companies quit marketing them as miracle potions.



Snake oil salesmen will exists as long as there are suckers out there.  And there are many (suckers and snake oil salesmen).

Its up to the intelligent buyers to educate and support the reputable companies.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2006)

I defintely think that some supps have their place: Creatine, Fat Burners, obviously whey and multi's. But I have to agree with Foreman, it's disgusting to see these kids get swept up in the supplement game spending their whole allowance on some of this crap. Eat right, train hard, and you'll see the promise land.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 20, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> Snake oil salesmen will exists as long as there are suckers out there.  And there are many (suckers and snake oil salesmen).
> 
> Its up to the intelligent buyers to educate and support the reputable companies.



Fair enough.

However, it is more-so the duty of the company selling the product to be ethical with its advertising and promotion of a supplement, because as you know the public has very little clue about anything.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> However, it is more-so the duty of the company selling the product to be ethical with its advertising and promotion of a supplement, because as you know the public has very little clue about anything.


 

I'm pretty sure the duties of most of these companies are to make money, not ethical examples of themselves. I'm fairly confident Muscletech didn't hire their ad executives under the notion that they would place "what's right" over "what sells". Unfortunately there is no way to regulate honesty in the supplement industry and like Twin Peak said, it's then up to us as the consumers to better educate ourselves.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> However, it is more-so the duty of the company selling the product to be ethical with its advertising and promotion of a supplement, because as you know the public has very little clue about anything.



since when is business about ethics?


----------



## zombul (Sep 20, 2006)

No question alot of supps are garbage but many are helpful.My workouts and days in general were lagging and I found some supps help you pull through these problems and motivate you.Recently I started taking Fast Twitch and I started having intense workouts again.So I say most but not all are a scam.


----------



## rmcfar (Sep 20, 2006)

buisness is about $$ and the company that has the fanciest labels and the biggest promises will make a whole bunch of money. weither it works or not theres still going to be people buying it. 

as for my input. in my personal experience, creatine, NO products, and protein are the only things worth your while.


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

Alot are shit, some are great though.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> since when is business about ethics?


Case and point.  My thread needs no more votes now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> However, it is more-so the duty of the company selling the product to be ethical with its advertising and promotion of a supplement, because as you know the public has very little clue about anything.



Meh.  In a perfect world, I agree with you.  But this is a capitalist market.  And so long as you aren't breaking the law (mislabeling is illegal, puffery is fine), people will sell what there is a market for.

Unfortunately, there is a huge market in fancy labels, exaggerated claims and empty promises.  There is a much smaller market for quality products that are expensive to make -- especially when you don't oversell.

The demand drives the supply -- Economics 101.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I was speaking from an ethical perpective, not a realistic one.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2006)

sure, and it is also the "duty" of politicians to be honest to the public who elected them.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 20, 2006)

You are either in business to make money or you are out of business. There is a lot of ethical variance between supplement companies. As Mudge says, it comes down to due diligence.

I voted Most are a scam but some are good. I use a good deal of supplements that I really believe in. Most are for general health, not anabolism. CEE is the only thing I use that could be considered anabolic. However, I use it for the stamina in the gym, not because I expect to grow from it. There are lots of great health support supplements, too.

One can't just say all supplements are a scam. Clearly, the vast majority don't stand up to their claims.


----------

